# Calculate Dryfall



## eedarby (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello, Could someone help me calculate the sq ft of an arched ceiling in a gym? The gym measures 222x137, the walls are 24' and then the ceiling arches up another 19'.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

eedarby said:


> Hello, Could someone help me calculate the sq ft of an arched ceiling in a gym? The gym measures 222x137, the walls are 24' and then the ceiling arches up another 19'. Thank you for any help.


Uhh how bout make the arch a right triangle, call it close enuff
So what? The wall height has nothing to do with anything
It's the arch that is now a right triangle so
19 square times 136.5 square = x 
Then the x times the 222 is how many sq ft on one side
Then times that by 2 should be the sq ft, but a little less cause I dunno add 10%
Should be close enuff for hand grenades


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

eedarby said:


> Hello, Could someone help me calculate the sq ft of an arched ceiling in a gym? The gym measures 222x137, the walls are 24' and then the ceiling arches up another 19'. Thank you for any help.


Where's all the deep thinkers. Ok I got this,
137 times 3.14 divided by 2 is 215.09 so call it 216. That's ur arch so that's ur width. So length times width for sq ft
216 times 222 is 47,952
47,952 sq ft I'm gonna say


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Alot of factors come into play is this a cathedral style arch( doest have to be as steep as a church to be cathedral) or barrel style?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I think this.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

View attachment 62177
View attachment 62185


This building was 10k sq ft. Came out to approx 90sq ft/gal of Alkyd Dryfall. PDCA has good references for quantifying area on these kinds of lids. If yours is just a straight arch, brush up on your geometry & trig.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> View attachment 62177
> View attachment 62185
> 
> 
> This building was 10k sq ft. Came out to approx 90sq ft/gal of Alkyd Dryfall. PDCA has good references for quantifying area on these kinds of lids. If yours is just a straight arch, brush up on your geometry & trig.


Those are before pics btw..


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

30,525 sq ft at 90 ft sq ft a gallon is 339.167 gallons for ceiling:whistling2:


----------

